# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  [1] دراسات في لسان العرب ... (الإضافة)

## عيد فهمي

الإضافةالجر بالإضافة يكون على معنى حرف جر محذوف غالبا.
وأشهر تلك الحروف –بل ظن بعض الناس أنه هو المقصود في الإضافة دون غيره – هو حرف اللام.
وبعضهم زاد عليه حرف: (مِن) فقط، حتى جاء في شرح الرضي على الكافية:



> كل ما لم يكن فيه المضاف إليه جنس المضاف بالتفسير الذي مر، من الإضافة المحضة، فهو بمعنى اللام، وكل إضافة كان المضاف إليه فيها جنس المضاف، فهي بتقدير (من)، ولا ثالث لهما


والصحيح أن باب الإضافة أوسع من ذلك، وسأبدأ بتوضيح ذلك فهو المقصود دون الرد على من حصر الإضافة في أحرف بعينها.
فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
ما يخفض بالإضافة يكون على معنى أحد حروف الجر الكثيرة والتي رام ابن مالك جمعها في قوله:
هـاك حـروف الجر وهي من إلى *** حتى خلا حاشا عدا في عن على 
مـذ منـذ رب اللام كـي واو وتا *** والكاف والبـا ولعـل ومـتى وأذكر بعضا مما حضرني منها الآن بأدلته:
الأول: (اللام) وهو أشهرها وعليه أجمع النحاة حتى ظن بعضهم أنه هو المقصود دون غيره.
وهو دال على ملكية المضاف إليه للمضاف. مثل: غلام زيد. أي: غلام لزيد.
----
الثاني: (مِن) وهو ثانيها من حيث الشهرة.
وهو دال على معنى التبعيض وبيان الجنس وابتداء الغاية. مثل: خاتم حديد. أي: خاتم من حديد.
----
الثالث: (في) وتدل على معنى الظرفية. مثل: مكر الليل والنهار. أي: مكر في الليل والنهار.
----
الرابع: (على) وتدل على معنى الاستعلاء وما في معناه. 
مثل: لعنة اليهود. أي: لعنة على اليهود.
----
الخامس: (إلى) وتدل في الأصل على انتهاء الغاية مثل: طريق الإسكندرية. أي: طريق إلى الإسكندرية. 
----
السادس: (الباء) وتدل غالبا على الاستعانة والسببية. مثل: كتابة القلم. أي: كتابة بالقلم.
----
السابع: (عن) وتدل على المجاوزة وما في معناها. مثل: مبحث التأويل. أي: مبحث عن التأويل.
الثامن: (الكاف) وتدل على التشبيه غالبا. مثل: خد الورد. أي خد كالورد.
----
يتبع إن شاء الله...

----------


## عيد فهمي

في الحقيقة إذا لم نفهم هذه المعاني للإضافة لاستشكلنا كثيرا من مواضعها خاصة في كتاب الله تعالى الذي أُمرنا بتدبره وفهم معانيه.
أبين لك بمثال عجيب غريب:

لو جاءك رجل من أهل الفضل الذي لا تشك في صلاحه وقال:
إني أحب أصحاب النار، وأتمنى أن أعمل مثل عملهم.

فما رد فعلك على قوله هذا، لا شك أنك ستصدم أولا.
لكن قد يدفعك حسن الظن به أن تسأله: من تقصد بأصحاب النار؟ أهم المذكورون في القرآن أم غيرهم؟

فماذا ستصنع لو رد عليك بقوله: بل قصدت أصحاب النار الذين ذكرهم الله في القرآن.

إنه بذلك لم يترك لك مجالا للظن أنه يتلاعب بالألفاظ، فما تعرفه عنه مسبقا من الصلاح ينفي أن يتعمد الكذب على الله.

ومع ذلك فقد تدفعك البقية الباقية من إحسان الظن أن تسأله: أتقصد الذين ذكروا في القرآن بلفظ (أصحاب النار) أم بالمعنى؟

فماذا لو قال لك: بل أقصد (أصحاب النار) الذين ذكروا في القرآن بهذا اللفظ دون غيره.

فها هو قد أغلق عليك كل أبواب حسن الظن ولم يبق إلا ضده (سوء الظن) أو أن يكون الأمر كله سبق لسان ولم يتنبه له حتى الآن.

فعندها تقول له موضحا: لعلك تقصد (أصحاب الجنة) فأخطأ لسانك.

فإذا به يفجعك بقوله: بل قصدت (أصحاب النار)، وأما (أصحاب الجنة) فأنا لا أحبهم، وأستعيذ بالله من عملهم.

وهنا يصل الأمر إلى ذروته، فهل قائل ذلك مجنونا، يحب أصحاب النار ويتمنى عملهم، ويبغض أصحاب الجنة ويستعيذ من عملهم!

ولعلك لو استفهمت منه عن أصحاب الجنة كما فعلت في أصحاب النار لأجابك بمثل ما أجابك به من قبل: أنه يقصد (أصحاب الجنة) المذكورين في القرآن بهذا اللفظ دون غيرهم.

وللحديث بقية.....

----------


## عيد فهمي

لا بد قبل تبيين المبهم فيما سبق من توضيح أمرين:
-
الأول: أن هذا المثال محض افتراض وما ينبغي أن يطبقه أحد في الواقع بقصد الإغراب.
----
الثاني: الأصل في الكلام إفهام المخاطب وما لم يكن كذلك يكون عيًّا.
----
ثم أقول:
-
المثال السابق ليس فيه تلاعب بالألفاظ، ولكن فيه تلاعب بما يسبق إلى الأذهان، وهو ما اصطلح المتأخرون على تسميته حقيقة، وجعلوا ما سواه مجازا -وما أصابوا-.
----
فهذا المتكلم قصد كل ما قاله بالحرف الواحد:
-
(1) فهو يحب أصحاب النار فعلا -وكل مسلم يحبهم-.
-
(2) ويقصد أصحاب النار المذكورين بهذا اللفظ في القرآن لا بالمعنى.
-
(3) ولا شك أنه يتمنى -ومعه كل مسلم- أن يتصف بصفتهم المذكورة في القرآن، وما أعظمها من صفة!

(4)  وهو لا يحب أصحاب الجنة حقيقة لسوء صنيعهم -وكل مسلم مثله-.
-
(5) ويقصد أصحاب الجنة المذكورين في القرآن بهذا اللفظ دون غيره.
-
(6) ويستعيذ -كغيره من المسلمين- من أن يشابههم في صنيعهم المذموم في القرآن.
-
أما أصحاب النار الذين يحبهم فهم الذين ذكرهم الله سبحانه وتعالى في قوله:
-
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا جَعَلْنَا أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ إِلَّا مَلَائِكَةً :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
-
وأي مسلم لا يحب الملائكة بكل أصنافهم؟ سواء كانوا خزنة النار أو غيرهم؟ بل حبهم أصل من أصول الإيمان.
-
وأما وصفهم الذي يتمنى -هو وغيره من المؤمنين- أن يتصف به فهو المذكور في قوله سبحانه:
-
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
-
فما أعظمه من وصف، وما أجمل أن يجتنب المؤمن معصية الله سبحانه وتعالى في كل وقت، وما أبهى أن يفعل كل ما يأمره الله به راضية به نفسه!
-
وأما أصحاب الجنة الذين يبغض فعلهم وسوء صنيعهم فهم المذكورون في قوله عزَّ وجلَّ:
-
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّا بَلَوْنَاهُمْ كَمَا بَلَوْنَا أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
-
فمَن من المسلمين يختلف معه في ذلك؟
-
ومَن من الصالحين لا يبغض هذا الفعل الشنيع منهم من البخل والمنع؟
-
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِذْ أَقْسَمُوا لَيَصْرِمُنَّهَ  ا مُصْبِحِينَ * وَلَا يَسْتَثْنُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
-
إذًا فما قاله ذلك الرجل الصالح متفق عليه بين جميع المسلمين المؤمنين.
-
فما سبب الإشكال الأول؟
-
جوابه في لقاء آخر .....

----------


## عيد فهمي

سبب الإشكال عدم التفريق بين معاني الإضافة المختلفة
فأصحاب الجنة وأصحاب النار جاءتا في القرآن على ثلاثة معان للإضافة:
اللام ، في ، على
لكن ما الحرف المناسب من الثلاثة لكل معنى من الثلاثة؟
من أراد أن يشارك بالإجابة فلا بأس.
وجوابي في مشاركة قادمة إن شاء الله.

----------


## نضال مشهود

شيخنا الفاضل . . . لماذا لا يكون سبب الإنكار في (أصحاب الجنة) هو الفهم الخاطئ لمعنى المضاف إليه ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

هذا قد يصح فيما إذا أطلقنا أصحاب الجنة على المؤمنين وعلى أولئك الإخوة المحرومين.
لكن ما الفرق في معنى الجنة إذا أطلقنا أصحاب الجنة على المؤمنين وعلى خزنتها كما هو الحال في أصحاب النار؟
فمعنى الجنة في كليهما واحد، والخطأ سيأتي من عدم فهم معنى الإضافة، وليس معنى المضاف إليه فتأمل!

----------


## محمد محيسن

> وجوابي في مشاركة قادمة إن شاء الله.


*متى ستأتي المشاركة القادمة ؟! 
كثيرا ما تكون موضوعات الشيخ عيد ـ حفظه الله ـ غير مكتملة !! .*

----------

